# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Economista colegiado con experiencia en entidades financieras (Microfinanzas) con especialización en Finanzas y Presupuestos

## Mario Espinoza loli

Economista con experiencia en empresa financiera.Temas similares: ESAN: "DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRIOLAS" Diplomado de especializacion en agroexportación Artículo: Agrobanco gestiona con entidades internacionales apalancar recursos para el campo Ing ZOOTECNISTA(UNCP)-ING ECONOMISTA(UNI) Minag declara concluida fusión de cuatro entidades con programa Agro Rural

----------

